# Bin weg



## Niklas (19. Sep. 2009)

Ihr glaubt mir ja alle sowieso nicht in diesem Forum .Ich kann euch zwar gerne Bilder hochladen von dem Karpfen vom __ Hecht und von dem Teich ,aber das würde wahrschreinlich auch nichts mehr bringen deswegen gehe ich aus diesem Forum


----------



## Eugen (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bin weg*



Nik1802 schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt mir ja alle sowieso nicht in diesem Forum .



Hi Nik

und was denkst du wohl warum 

aber vielleicht hat dich der ein oder andere User ob deiner ungewöhnlichen Schreibweise auch nur nicht ganz verstanden.
Aber tröste dich, mich versteht auch nicht jeder. 

Nichts desto trotz  :cu  und alles Gute dir und deinen Fischen.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bin weg*

Alles gute auch von mir ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel 

P.S. Schade... den Hechtteiche sind hier eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bin weg*

Hi Nik,

ich finde es schade, daß Du so schnell das Handtuch wirfst. 

Aber irgendwie bist Du ja wohl selber ein bißchen schuld an dem angeblichem Unverständnis der anderen User.

Hättest Du gleich geschrieben, daß Du erst 14 Jahre bist und Dein Alter nicht "hochgeschummelt" hättest Du mehr Verständnis erwarten können. Auch wärst Du nicht in "Trollverdacht" gekommen und die User hätten Dir bestimmt besser geholfen und Dich ernster genommen.

Aber es ist ja noch nicht zu spät. Korrigiere Dein Profil, gib Dir etwas mehr Mühe und versuche es nochmal. So richtig nachtragend ist hier ja eh keiner. Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn hier auch 14-jährige Hilfe suchen... ist immer noch besser wie einfach so vor sich hin zu wurschteln und alles verkehrt zu machen. Denk nochmal drüber nach...

So, das war das Wort zum Sonntag.


----------



## Inken (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bin weg*

Hi Nik!

:shock Wie, du bist erst 14?

Mönsch Kerl, warum sagst du das denn nicht gleich? Die meisten hier waren selbst einmal so alt und können sich (vielleicht noch ) dran erinnern.. Ich persönlich denke mit Grauen daran zurück - aber egal! Aber immerhin wage ich von mir zu behaupten, die Regeln der deutschen Zeichensetzung auch in dem Alter nicht so permanent ignoriert zu haben! 

Fang doch einfach noch mal von vorne an!

Als erstes: wie wäre es mit einem netten Vornamen? Also ich bin Inken!  Oder bleibt es bei Nik?

Versuche doch mal, dein nächstes Posting mit einem kleinen "Hallo", "Moin" oder "Hi" beginnen zu lassen, klingt gleich viel freundlicher. Für den Abschluss könntest du dir eine Signatur einrichten, so kann man nicht vergessen, sich zu verabschieden.
Und für alles weitere mitten drin frag' lieber vorher, bevor du die User wieder vor eine vollendete Katastrophe stellst! 

Und das:


Nik1802 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch zwar gerne Bilder hochladen


wäre doch mal ein schöner Anfang, zeig' mal her, was du hast!

Schönes Restwochenende!


----------

